
US Army Wants Biodegradable Bullets That Sprout Plants - pdmsampaio
http://www.livescience.com/57461-army-wants-biodegradable-bullets.html
======
masonic
Problem 1: you want your forces to train with the same stuff we would use in
combat.

Problem 2: using bullets that are not solid metal ball in combat violates the
Hague Convention.

